# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  نیاز به راهنمایی کنکور مجددکنکور ریاضی  یا انسانی برای قبولی در رشته روان شناسی

## fafaflh

دوستان سلام باز ببخشید مزاحم شدم بنظرتون     ریسک   کنکور مجدد  ریاضی    برای قبولی    تو رشته روان شناسی  با توجه به اینکه  ازاد ریاضی         روان شناسی نمیگیره  وحتما باید  دولتی یا غیر انتفاعی  یا پیام نور     خوند       و اینکه    رتبه امسالم بدون حتی یه ربع تلاش  16000 شد    با درصدای  ادبیات 40 دینی عربی 30 ریاضی 20 بقیه 0 ارزش داره  ریسک کنم کنکور مجدد ریاضی بدم  با خوش بینی این که رتبمو  بین 1000ت5000 برسونم
یا اینکه  کنکور انسانی بدم  که اگه دولتی قبول نشدم ازاد قبول شم توجه داشته باشین دیپلم من انسانیه پیش دانشگاهیم ریاضی دوم سومم انسانیم  تراز زیر 7000 نداشتم  پیش دانشگاهیمم ریاضی      انسانی  روان شناسی      باید   دو رقمی شم   تا دولتی  تهران  یا شهید بهشتی زیر 100 میخواد بقیهم حداکثر تا 500
 کدوم بنظرتون بهتره

----------


## fafaflh

up :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (101):

----------

